# D7000...All I have to say is WOW!



## SunnyHours

Well I went out and bought my D7000 yesterday. What an amazing upgrade from a D40 :O
The focusing system is extremely quick, lightning quick! The controls are simply amazing, I never thought I'd feel overwhelmed by all the controls  The viewfinder is also gorgeous. I'm still discovering new features. I already feel like a pro photographer  Haha no, I'm kidding, but my pictures do seem more alive though, Dynamic Range does make a huge difference! I'm guessing the fact I just spent 1600$ on gear prevents me somewhat from missing some shots too  Hehe

I've used a D40, D70s and a D80 and nothing comes even remotely close to the agility of this camera. I'm truly shocked!


----------



## spacefuzz

I just got mine this weekend too, upgraded from a D90.  I am equally impressed!  Lets go take some pictures!


----------



## ghache

I think people who doesnt own one under estimate that camera


----------



## Bynx

I like it just fine. I do a lot of HDR so programmed my U1 and U2 buttons so I just click U1, M, U2 for a complete 9 shot 1EF HDR package. I use what I need and toss the rest.


----------



## ghache

Bynx said:


> I like it just fine. I do a lot of HDR so programmed my U1 and U2 buttons so I just click U1, M, U2 for a complete 9 shot 1EF HDR package. I use what I need and toss the rest.



thats a neat idea.


----------



## Bynx

Here is how to set the U1 and U2 for 9 shot HDR.

 As D7000 owners know, bracketing is limited to three frames. Three frames spaced 2EV apart is probably adequate for most scenes, but sometimes you need more. This method makes use of User modes U1 and U2.&#8232;&#8232;
After the initial setup (explained below), WHICH YOU ONLY DO ONCE, shooting an HDR is simple. You only need to make three quick adjustments to your camera before shooting:
(1) set the Mode to A
(2) set the Release mode to CH
(3) set Bracketing to 3F in 1.0 EV increments.&#8232;&#8232;
&#8232;&#8232;To set up U1 and U2 for a 9-frame bracket spaced 1 EV apart (YOU ONLY DO THIS ONCE):&#8232;&#8232;
* Set mode dial to A (Aperture priority)&#8232;
* Set Shutter release mode = CH (continuous high speed)&#8232;
* Custom setting e6 -> Bracketing order = Under, Meter, Over
&#8232;* ISO = Auto&#8232;
* Bracketing = 3F in 1.0 EV increments&#8232;
* turn the Exposure comp dial to -3 EV&#8232;* Setup Menu -> Save user settings -> U1
&#8232;* turn the Exposure comp dial to +3EV&#8232;* Setup Menu -> Save user settings -> U2&#8232;&#8232;
You are done setting up U1 and U2. Be sure to set Exposure comp dial back to 0 EV, set bracketing to 0F, and set the Shutter release mode to whatever you normally keep it at.
&#8232;&#8232;Now say you stumble on a scene that calls for HDR. &#8232;
(1) Set the Mode to A&#8232;
(2) set Bracketing to 3F in 1.0 EV increments
&#8232;(3) set the release mode to CH.
&#8232;&#8232;Now press the shutter release button three times:
&#8232;&#8232;(1) once with Mode dial set to U1
&#8232;(2) once with Mode dial set to A&#8232;
(3) once with Mode dial set to U2
&#8232;&#8232;This creates nine exposures in the following order (relative to normal exposure):&#8232;&#8232;-4EV -3EV -2EV -1EV 0EV +1EV +2EV +3EV +4EV&#8232;&#8232;
After shooting, review the histograms and possibly select a subset of the nine shots, deleting others.&#8232;&#8232;
The procedure is similar for setting up a 5-frame bracket, and is easy to figure out once you understand the 9-frame setup.


----------



## OrionsByte

SunnyHours said:


> The viewfinder is also gorgeous.


 
That was the first thing I noticed in the camera store - I put it up to my eye and went, "Whoa!"  Coming from a D70, that was quite an upgrade.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Bynx said:


> Here is how to set the U1 and U2 for 9 shot HDR.
> 
> As D7000 owners know, bracketing is limited to three frames. Three frames spaced 2EV apart is probably adequate for most scenes, but sometimes you need more. This method makes use of User modes U1 and U2.&#8232;&#8232;
> After the initial setup (explained below), WHICH YOU ONLY DO ONCE, shooting an HDR is simple. You only need to make three quick adjustments to your camera before shooting:
> (1) set the Mode to A
> (2) set the Release mode to CH
> (3) set Bracketing to 3F in 1.0 EV increments.&#8232;&#8232;
> &#8232;&#8232;To set up U1 and U2 for a 9-frame bracket spaced 1 EV apart (YOU ONLY DO THIS ONCE):&#8232;&#8232;
> * Set mode dial to A (Aperture priority)&#8232;
> * Set Shutter release mode = CH (continuous high speed)&#8232;
> * Custom setting e6 -> Bracketing order = Under, Meter, Over
> &#8232;* ISO = Auto&#8232;
> * Bracketing = 3F in 1.0 EV increments&#8232;
> * turn the Exposure comp dial to -3 EV&#8232;* Setup Menu -> Save user settings -> U1
> &#8232;* turn the Exposure comp dial to +3EV&#8232;* Setup Menu -> Save user settings -> U2&#8232;&#8232;
> You are done setting up U1 and U2. Be sure to set Exposure comp dial back to 0 EV, set bracketing to 0F, and set the Shutter release mode to whatever you normally keep it at.
> &#8232;&#8232;Now say you stumble on a scene that calls for HDR. &#8232;
> (1) Set the Mode to A&#8232;
> (2) set Bracketing to 3F in 1.0 EV increments
> &#8232;(3) set the release mode to CH.
> &#8232;&#8232;Now press the shutter release button three times:
> &#8232;&#8232;(1) once with Mode dial set to U1
> &#8232;(2) once with Mode dial set to A&#8232;
> (3) once with Mode dial set to U2
> &#8232;&#8232;This creates nine exposures in the following order (relative to normal exposure):&#8232;&#8232;-4EV -3EV -2EV -1EV 0EV +1EV +2EV +3EV +4EV&#8232;&#8232;
> After shooting, review the histograms and possibly select a subset of the nine shots, deleting others.&#8232;&#8232;
> The procedure is similar for setting up a 5-frame bracket, and is easy to figure out once you understand the 9-frame setup.


 
thanks brutha, just got my D7000 and you just solved the one drawback i had found


----------



## lttlrskl

Bynx, You are a GENIUS and thank you so much for sharing. I was bummed when I found out that 5+ shots for HDR only came on the PRO camera, but now I can rest easy knowing that it can be also be done on my D700.


----------



## timr1

have you tried this with 2ev shots? can you post a few samples im considering a decision to buy the d7000 soon  

Thanks,
TimR 
Niagara Falls, Canada


----------



## Edsport

I've never used a D7000 but can't you just put it on manual and take lots of shots using the exposure compensation -+?


----------



## mwcfarms

You can but I would think that every time you touch the camera you risk knocking it out of alignment and would then get some ghosting.


----------



## IgsEMT

Hey guys, congratulations on the purchase! 
Have anyone tried printing from it in 16x20 or larger at ISOs of 800? Few months ago, I was offered a used body (and considered it) but after speaking w/ few labs that I use general consensus was that IQ in print isn't the best of Nikons. I still have that offer so if the _bug_ was fixed I'll probably add d7000 to my work gear.

Thanks


----------



## boomer

I just love mine


----------



## Tinstafl

IgsEMT said:


> Hey guys, congratulations on the purchase!
> Have anyone tried printing from it in 16x20 or larger at ISOs of 800? Few months ago, I was offered a used body (and considered it) but after speaking w/ few labs that I use general consensus was that IQ in print isn't the best of Nikons. I still have that offer so if the _bug_ was fixed I'll probably add d7000 to my work gear.
> 
> Thanks



I just made a poster sized print 20x30 from an image I took of Moulton Barn.  I was at ISO 800 and ISO 400 for the two shots.  I do not see any issues with IQ at all.


----------



## IgsEMT

@Tinstafl, thanks for reply!


----------



## Edsport

mwcfarms said:


> You can but I would think that every time you touch the camera you risk knocking it out of alignment and would then get some ghosting.


Well i do it with my 350D and 5D and i have no problem with ghosting. I don't think knocking it out of alignment would be a problem on a good tripod...


----------



## Neil S.

Tinstafl said:


> IgsEMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, congratulations on the purchase!
> Have anyone tried printing from it in 16x20 or larger at ISOs of 800? Few months ago, I was offered a used body (and considered it) but after speaking w/ few labs that I use general consensus was that IQ in print isn't the best of Nikons. I still have that offer so if the _bug_ was fixed I'll probably add d7000 to my work gear.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just made a poster sized print 20x30 from an image I took of Moulton Barn. I was at ISO 800 and ISO 400 for the two shots. I do not see any issues with IQ at all.
Click to expand...


Ya don't listen to these guys who say crop cameras are "bad for low light photography", while its true that FF is better in this area that doesn't mean that crop bodies arent still capable.

Its like comparing a Subaru WRX STI to a Ferrari. The Subaru is still fast, the Ferrari is just faster.

I have taken some amazing shots with my 7D, and I really love it. I would not consider selling it when upgrading, and its nice to have the burst speed+extra reach from the crop factor.

Heres a shot I took with my 7D at a festival in Japan.







Hows that for low light performance?

Crop bodies FTW lol!

Neil


----------



## IgsEMT

> Ya don't listen to these guys who say crop cameras are "bad for low  light photography", while it&#8217;s true that FF is better in this area that  doesn't mean that crop bodies aren&#8217;t still capable.


Who was saying anything about crop frame and low light? Since going digital, I've been shooting cropped frame. All we were talking about was higher ISOs and prints larger then 16x20.


----------



## mogandass

guys next week only i gonna buy my D7000...so i need your guides....


----------



## edddial

May I know if you have similar problem with my D7000 (hot pixels + mechanical sound):

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/254218-d7000-mechanical-sound.html


----------



## PerfectCanvases

I was worried about buying a d7000 as the price is great. I am one of those people that always think the more money you spend the better the product is.
But thanks for the info and now i can defiantly look into purchasing one myself 8).....


----------



## edddial

I wanted to buy D7000 since last year (upgrading my D90). Actually not much different compare these two products. End last year to early this year I read about dead pixel on D7000 as common issue. According to Nikon USA site, the problem resolved with the latest software. I was about to get a Canon, but when think about those Nikon original lenses that I've invested & the news 'pixel' issues resolved with new software make me change my mind.

I live in Malaysia, and the D7000 here made in Thailand. Probably it's different case in Europe or elsewhere. The Nikon support here so far not to that satisfying level, as today the shop where I bought the unit called them & explained, Nikon disagree to change with another new unit. 

At the moment (I'm waiting for Nikon Malaysia to reply to me by Tuesday/Wednesday) I can say; I bought the D7000 for just a step upgrade (compare to D90) but several steps upset (for the quality, support & price I paid).


----------



## pen

I have had one for a month now as well and can say I'm very impressed. Only had a 60D in the digital world to compare to and the D7000 is definitely better in many regards. I hope to go shoot some people pics today with a new flash.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------

